# Democratic debate



## andy volkerts (Feb 12, 2016)

I thought Hillary did a good job at the debate, Bernie came off looking like an angry old guy with no answers to help change anything, while she came out with some good info......Andy


----------



## Too Many Bottles (May 14, 2016)

Won't it be great when Bernie Takes California, further embarrassing over-the-Hillary ?


----------



## andy volkerts (May 14, 2016)

Bernie is a very liberal candidate which I do not disapprove of, but I don't think he can win in November and some of his proposals will never clear the Redumblicans in the senate and the house, so I would rather give Hillary the benefite of my vote, because we need a more liberal Supreme Court, and if Trump the chump wins that wont happen


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 16, 2016)

Why do we need a more liberal SC?


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 16, 2016)

Too Many Bottles said:


> Won't it be great when Bernie Takes California, further embarrassing over-the-Hillary ?



Didn't happen did it!!!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 16, 2016)

OsiaBoyce said:


> Why do we need a more liberal SC?



Mainly because the conservative court we had when Scalia was still alive gave us Citizens United, We don't need anymore stupidity like that........


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 16, 2016)

Hillary has the most experience, but her competence level, is worst than Obama's. I detest the fact that she has stated , she would allow 750000 more refugees in to the mainstream, without proper vetting. The security agency's can't account for the ones we have now. Thus the present administration's policy of "looking the other way" because we might offend their sensibilities , is a recipe for disaster, example: Orlando. We have two poor choices for the presidency. Both either far right and left, but one values the national security and one values new voters over ethics.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 17, 2016)

Man, after being involved in politics for most of my life I cannot believe the dilemma we're in. Neither choice, at this point, is acceptable. Hilary?  Oh My Goodness ! The Donald? No way ! I cannot believe any thinking American will vote for either. Andy, has California become THAT liberal? I'm glad I moved away 37 years ago. 
Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 18, 2016)

I reall do not know what to say to you conservatives anymore. I know Hillary isn't my or anybodys first choice, BUT I don't see how anybody could vote for Trump, he is nothing but a racist bigoted angry white guy very similar to Bernie Sanders, but is also a colossal liar. There is no way he can accomplish any of the stuff he spouts off about, a wall really!! that's a 1500 mile long border, and they will tunnel under anyway, so what does it accomplish. BAN Muslims, really!! that is just what we need, go after somebody for religious reasons, I have read the quuran, and nowhere in it is anything about killing anybody!! The Republican party is about as fiscally conservative as the Democrats, Bush spent us into massive debt for two stupid wars which we are still fighting. The only person that may get anything done is Hillary, and that is mainly only because she knows where all the bodies are, and nobody is gonna put some bullshit over on her. SO, that leaves us with only one choice, Hillary,  whether we like it or not. And just for all of you, I would rather spend my tax dollars on supporting American Citizens, whether on welfare or not, rather than on guns bombs and wars, which is what most Republicans want, because they support the military industrial complex, which makes it s living on KILLING human beings, SO don't come at me and run down my beliefs when most conservatives back those kinds of thinking. The Republican party has turned into the party of Hate, Fear, Bigotry, and Death........Nothing conservative there.


----------



## Lordbud (Jun 18, 2016)

The difference to my mind (my opinion) is that Hitlery Clinton is a liar. Just like Obomba. Obomba did nothing he promised to do during his first campaign. And Obomba was re-elected or rather re-selected because we had no other viable choice. He continued and continues to lie about troops, and boots on the ground. The USA invaded Iraq and Afghanistan. There is no "war" in either country. The USA is occupying both of these countries. Barracks is owned by the big banks/families just like Killery Clinton. Both "parties" in this country are heads and tails of the same coin. Heads they win, tails you lose. Nothing changes. Whether Democrap or Repubican the agenda of the new world order moves forward step by step. All one has to do is check on who finances both campaigns -- the same corporations contribute nearly equally to both Dem and Rep candidates/campaigns!! These candidates are the lowest of the low, corporate/government apparatchiks. At least Trump lies about things everyone believes in! I don't know how anyone in good conscience could vote, period. But how anyone is actually voting for Shillery Clinton is beyond my level of understanding. The "lesser of two evils"? Really so you are going to vote for evil either way. I refuse to take part in the sham of a so-called "election".


----------



## TROG (Jun 18, 2016)

As an outsider I say God help America and the World if Trump gets in with his dictator  style ideas


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 18, 2016)

The Donald LOVES those low-education voters!  The Repubs prepared the way for Trump with almost eight years of congressional obstruction and attacks by innuendo and implication on Hillary and the current administration.  Voter frustration led to the tea party which led to the "Freedom Caucus" which led to the deep division in the Republican Party.  From this political turmoil emerged a blustering narcissist who promises to "straighten things out."  Trump won't ever get the opportunity to cause even greater turmoil in our politics . . . He's just not electable.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 18, 2016)

Sooooo what makes Trump a racist? Ya know that word is the liberals favorite, it's in their playbook. When ya can't find any facts and an opinion differs from there's just scream "RACIST" and hope it shuts em' down. A tactic that is quite warn and is loosing it's effectiveness. Can you provide an example of his racist views or you just going by the playbook?


As far as the Quran goes Andy seems to have missed a few verses............here's one. Quran 2: 191 "And slay them where you find them, and drive them out of the places you find them........................................................................and fight them until fitnah is no more, and religions for Allah. I can provide many many more if need be.

The 'guns and bombs' spiel is a bit worn and tiring also, another page straightoutta the play book.

Still waiting for  a better SC answer.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 18, 2016)

Lordbud said:


> The difference to my mind (my opinion) is that Hitlery Clinton is a liar. Just like Obomba. Obomba did nothing he promised to do during his first campaign. And Obomba was re-elected or rather re-selected because we had no other viable choice. He continued and continues to lie about troops, and boots on the ground. The USA invaded Iraq and Afghanistan. There is no "war" in either country. The USA is occupying both of these countries. Barracks is owned by the big banks/families just like Killery Clinton. Both "parties" in this country are heads and tails of the same coin. Heads they win, tails you lose. Nothing changes. Whether Democrap or Repubican the agenda of the new world order moves forward step by step. All one has to do is check on who finances both campaigns -- the same corporations contribute nearly equally to both Dem and Rep candidates/campaigns!! These candidates are the lowest of the low, corporate/government apparatchiks. At least Trump lies about things everyone believes in! I don't know how anyone in good conscience could vote, period. But how anyone is actually voting for Shillery Clinton is beyond my level of understanding. The "lesser of two evils"? Really so you are going to vote for evil either way. I refuse to take part in the sham of a so-called "election".



I am really kind off disappointed in your reply, and now I know that you are a Republican and support all the hate and bigotry that they support, and the way I know that is in the childish and hateful way you discuss Obamba Hitlery Democrap and the other names that you use in a supposedly adult forum. I know that there isn't much difference in the parties anymore, but at least you don't hear many Democrats running down people because of their religion, beliefs, or gender, lifestyle, which is more than I can say about most republicans......


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 18, 2016)

OsiaBoyce said:


> Sooooo what makes Trump a racist? Ya know that word is the liberals favorite, it's in their playbook. When ya can't find any facts and an opinion differs from there's just scream "RACIST" and hope it shuts em' down. A tactic that is quite warn and is loosing it's effectiveness. Can you provide an example of his racist views or you just going by the playbook?
> 
> 
> As far as the Quran goes Andy seems to have missed a few verses............here's one. Quran 2: 191 "And slay them where you find them, and drive them out of the places you find them........................................................................and fight them until fitnah is no more, and religions for Allah. I can provide many many more if need be.
> ...



Mexicans are rapists and murderers, Muslims are terrorists, those are his words that make him a racist. sure some of those people probably are all those things, but the vast majority of them are not, so to go on a National stage and make statements of bigotry and hate are pretty much the definition of RACIST, and the guns and bombs spiel happens to be the truth, because no matter how you wish to downplay that fact, the Military Industrial complex pretty much exists on the profit made by KILLING innocent Human beings around the world whether in Africa, Asia Europe or right here in Orlando. and there are more than one type of the quuran, just as there is more than one type of Bible. so go and try to fool somebody else as you arent doing so well here........


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 21, 2016)

Not trying to fool anyone..........................can't say the same for you. You do realize that Mexicans are not a race but a nationality? The same applies to the Muslims, it's not a race but a religion and more.

Would I be correct in guessing that you are some kind of SJW who believes in open borders and white men are the bane of humanity?


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 21, 2016)

This thread has gone off the tracks.  Can't we just stick to candidates, the political party values, and the strategies being employed to get elected?  _Ad hominem_ attacks on one another here will not influence anyone in a positive way.  On the contrary, such personal attacks are very destructive to a forum.  
   There are endless criticisms to make about the politics of the day; but, the national government will continue to roll in any case.  There is no good reason that any forum members should feel like casualties of the national political battle.  Don't identify so strongly with one political view that anyone who disagrees with you is an enemy.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 21, 2016)

OsiaBoyce said:


> Not trying to fool anyone..........................can't say the same for you. You do realize that Mexicans are not a race but a nationality? The same applies to the Muslims, it's not a race but a religion and more.
> 
> Would I be correct in guessing that you are some kind of SJW who believes in open borders and white men are the bane of humanity?



Geez Osia whether they are Mexicans or hispanics they are definitely a race, and people of Muslim descent are of a race also, BUT to run them down as Trump has is definitely RACIST, No I do not believe that all white men are the bane of existence, Just some of them, You cannot tell me that you do not hear the hate in some of these peoples voices can you??? I also believe in proper immigration, but we already have several million immigrants already here illegally, and nobody can deport them all, so its better to assimilate them into our system and if we could get congress off its dead butts and put a REAL immigration policy in place it would help, wouldn't it.........Yes Harry it has gotten off track, but that is what happens here, I just live with it, its the same thing with our congress, division, hate and fear..........Andy


----------



## Too Many Bottles (Jun 22, 2016)

Lordbud said:


> The difference to my mind (my opinion) is that Hitlery Clinton is a liar. Just like Obomba. Obomba did nothing he promised to do during his first campaign. And Obomba was re-elected or rather re-selected because we had no other viable choice. He continued and continues to lie about troops, and boots on the ground. The USA invaded Iraq and Afghanistan. There is no "war" in either country. The USA is occupying both of these countries. Barracks is owned by the big banks/families just like Killery Clinton. Both "parties" in this country are heads and tails of the same coin. Heads they win, tails you lose. Nothing changes. Whether Democrap or Repubican the agenda of the new world order moves forward step by step. All one has to do is check on who finances both campaigns -- the same corporations contribute nearly equally to both Dem and Rep candidates/campaigns!! These candidates are the lowest of the low, corporate/government apparatchiks. At least Trump lies about things everyone believes in! I don't know how anyone in good conscience could vote, period. But how anyone is actually voting for Shillery Clinton is beyond my level of understanding. The "lesser of two evils"? Really so you are going to vote for evil either way. I refuse to take part in the sham of a so-called "election".



I agree !


----------



## POLECAT (Jul 4, 2016)

Anyone here a Libertarian? Free minds, free markets, limited government.

If I were to turn on the news 4, 10, 20 years ago I would be watching the same thing. Conservatives vs. liberals back and forth. Both two peas in a rotten pod that want the exact same thing - increased size and scope of government. Nobody learns from history. 

And no government could dig or document to anywhere near the extent of what the INDIVIDUAL's in the bottle community have done yet they deem us greedy looters. 

Live free and dig / dive on.


----------

